# Drawing moose tag?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would really like to draw a moose tag in my life. It is my once in a lifetime species here in Utah but looking at the odds I’m just not sure it will ever happen. I’m thinkig about starting to apply in other states I’m just wondering what the best option or state is to give me the best chance of drawing a moose tag in my life? I would at least like to hunt them once. If you prefer PM me. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Idaho has some units with decent NR odds, but my understanding of those units is that it is tough country, little access, and few moose


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I feel your pain and have started checking out Canada moose hunts. Been looking at Alberta figuring I could drive up there and cut out the air travel cost and hassle. Looks like the starting price for a nothing special moose hunt is about $7000.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

#1Deer....how many points do you have in UT?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> #1Deer....how many points do you have in UT?


I only have 4 at this point.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I only have 4 at this point.


I have 20 points and was thinking about option 2 for a moose hunt myself. I haven't looked in a while, but I thought there was still a few hundred points holders with +20 points now.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> I have 20 points and was thinking about option 2 for a moose hunt myself. I haven't looked in a while, but I thought there was still a few hundred points holders with +20 points now.


Yeah I looked at the odds and figured at such an early stage and while I'm younger I need to make a decision now, because it looks pretty impossible in Utah, and moose is something I without doubt want to hunt someday probably more than any other animal. I have considered changing up my Utah OIL choice if I can find another state that has a greater possibility of reaching that goal.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Newfoundland? Not huge Alaskan/BC moose...but I hear good opportunity and not +$10k.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found with moose that it is going to either cost you a lot of time in the draws or money with areas that require an outfitter. 

If you can do a hunt on a months notice there are good hunts in both Alaska and British Colombia on canceled hunts and they are usually less than half price just to fill the spot. I get emails all the time with cancellation hunts up in Alaska and some of them are very tempting.

I figure that if I did do a Alaskan hunt that I would donate most of the meat and ship home the back straps and tenderloins if they are not already eaten. 

But I am in the same boat you are as far as points but my animal is a bison. I've got too many points to stop putting in for the hunt and not enough to actually draw a tag.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Alaska is $1160 for nonresident, otc. It's the 3,000 mile road trip that'll get ya. I think old longgun might come do it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

That "IF" does not reside in my thoughts ill tell ya! Its _IF_ the Mrs. (her hunt) would please make up her mind on the deal that's the thing. ;-)


----------



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I am also doing moose here in Utah and decided to start saving up points in Wyoming too last year. We will see if I ever get a tag...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the cost of the points and tag if drawn in Wyoming along with the odds of drawing one in Utah you might be better off by just saving your money and head north into Canada if you really want to hunt a moose.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There are a couple of units in Idaho with 100% draw odds. Long Seasons and Low Success Rates and Thick and Steep Country. 

Probably a better option would be to go to Canada and pay for a hunt. Newfoundland would be a good option for 5-6k. 

The issue is that you have to pay for licenses and/or points to hunt moose outside of Utah. 

The cost of an Idaho Moose tag is $2,200 and it is $150 license + $19 application fee each year to apply. If it takes you ten years to draw then it is $1,500 in licenses and $190 in application fees to hunt. There is no promise to draw considers that Idaho limits all tags for non residents up to 10%. A unit could have 25% draw odds with 10 permits and you could draw the second number and be unsuccessful, because another non resident drew the first number. 

Alaska is another option, but the thing about Alaska is that you will pay almost as much in transportation (Boats, Fly In Drop Camps) as it would be to have a guided hunt in Canada.


----------

